# Getting into saltwater.



## Ghostiechanie (Dec 14, 2016)

I Would like to know some things about what it takes (money and energy wise) to run and own a saltwater tank. I'm thinking about getting a 50 gallon for 150 and a stand for it for 60. the fish i want would be around 80
What else do I need for a saltwater tank?


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd say salt...  Other than that, I would really look into a refractometer. Really good at measuring the salinity. Are you thinking of reef, if so, a good LED unit will help save energy - may be a worth investment, but in the long run... cheaper - and be useful for corals.

Many swear by a good sump, so you may want to look into additional plumbing and tanks... Baffles, filtration... filters.... Depending on what you go with; but reccomend a second hand tank and custom made glass cut to size.

And then some good internal powerheads.


----------



## SantaMonica (Sep 19, 2008)

Am just starting a thread about this:
http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/beginner-saltwater-aquariums/basics-saltwater-695634/


----------

